#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Be a best friend

## goswami kumar

*Steps*


 1
*Be your own best friend first*. Learn  how to respect yourself. Decide what boundaries are important to you and respect  them. Understand what values are important to you, stick by them and seek others  who honor those values. 2
*Be loyal*. Stick up for your friend  when they need it. Respect those times when they need to stick up for  themselves. Trust your friend and allow yourself to be vulnerable with them.  Also come to understand their limits and say "no" when you need to while still  being their friend. A friend of integrity is of great value. It is the fact that  through ups, downs, and disagreements you still seek to work things out and be  their friend that truly demonstrates your loyalty. 3
*Listen*. Nobody likes a best friend  who just talks and talks, but never listens. If you're a chatterbox, it's okay  if you're also a good listener. Whenever your best friend says something, listen  carefully and say something. Don't just say "yeah" and move on. Don't interrupt  or fidget continually while they're talking to you. If they ask for advice,  listen carefully and give them the best advice you can. It'll earn you respect  and of course, make them come to you more. 4
*Be trustworthy*. If they tell you a  secret, _keep it_, never ever, ever, tell someone a secret your friend  wanted you to keep. Don't even leak it out to someone you know you can trust. A  secret is a secret. Don't gossip about your best friend, don't say anything that  might turn into a rumor, and don't do things that you know would upset them. For  example, if she/he had a crush on a cute guy/girl she/he would be embarrassed if  you told someone. Make sure you know your best friend is okay with it. Things  like that are sometimes hard to do, but if you want a solid friendship you have  to be trustworthy. 5
*Stick up for them*. Sitting and  watching your best friend get picked on or teased is definitely _not_ going  to earn you a brownie badge!! in best friends. If your best friend is getting  seriously bullied and you're scared you'll get hurt if you get involved, then  get help from a teacher or parents. If you _can_ stick up for them without  getting harmed yourself, make sure you do so. Sometimes you can feel totally  better after being picked on when a friend tells everyone else to shut up and  clear off. 6
*Spend time together*. Hang out on the  weekends or plan activities together every now and then, do some homework  together, and chat during break at school. You don't have to live in each  others' pockets, but make sure you spend some quality time together with your  best friend to make the friendship grow and become stronger. 7
*Be yourself*. Being yourself around  someone is part of what makes you guys best friends. Be best friends with  someone who you know you can be yourself around, because it isn't worth it  trying to be someone you're not so you can be closer to someone. Don't hold  things in either, so if you feel uncomfortable or have hard feelings against  your best friend, talk about it with them. Make things comfortable between you  two, and you'll both go through thick and thin together. 8
*Care for your best friend*. If  they're away from home, send them cards or care packages to show that you care.  If they're sick, call them and ask how they are doing. Best friends care for  each other. Show them you appreciate their presence in your life. Write them  notes to show that you care and are thankful for them, and ask about their  lives. Share your own stories, but make sure you have time for them. 9
*Avoid Expectations*. If you assume  what best friends' roles are, you will get disappointed and frustrated. Best  friends are one of the most valuable friends you have, but they cannot help or  support you in every aspect of your life. Do not expect them to always be there,  or expect them to say the thing you want to hear. If there are expectations your  Best friends need to reach, that will only leave you in a disappointing defeat.  Be nice, do not email them saying they are a liar or you won't feel so good. 10
*Share laughs*. There is nothing like  laughing and smiling to bring people together. Besides, when they're really  friends, you guys can laugh at the dumbest and funniest stuff. 11
*Be yourself*. You are who you are,  and your best friend will accept that. Being "fake" could lead you to losing  your best friend. 12
*Trust each other*. You may find it  hard in life and think that it is impossible to keep your best friend happy. To  be a good best friend really doesn't take much. All you have to do really is  make sure you can both trust each other with everything and you don't keep  secrets. You will go through rough patches but everyone does a some stage in  their lives. Just remember though, in order for them to tell you things you do  have to tell them things too, even if it's nothing big. Being a best friend  means you talk about everything together and you have so much in common. Some  best friends do everything together, they have fun and they can be on the phone  for hours just talking about their day they have had. You also need to make sure  that they know you are always there for them, when ever they need you and that  they feel comfortable talking to you about any problems they have. Bear in mind  though that sometimes you will have to give the some space so that they can have  time alone and think things through. Being a best friend you have to understand  them and maybe sometimes or most of the time ask them for advice. You should  never keep anything back from them either, even if you think that they will get  hurt by it. 13
*Spend some time together*. If you  feel like you are drifting apart a little then maybe think about doing something  together one day, like going shopping or having a sleepover.. you know something  fun. Most girls would know that being a best friend means telling gossip that  you have heard and you need to fill them in on it. Sometimes you might think  it's hard but it will get easier, you just have to know what your doing. 14
*Care for them*. If your best friend  is ever upset then ask them what's wrong. They might not tell you straight away  but they will in the end, you just have to comfort them and let them know that  you are there no matter what. If a boy has upset them then tell them not to  worry or it will be ok because you are there for them and your not going any  where. Also tell then that there are plenty more boys out there somewhere just  waiting for them and that they will find one that loves them for who they are.  Just trying to be a good best friend shows them how much you really care. Just  remember to help them when they need it... lending a helping hand to your best  friend really doesn't cost much. In the end of the day, they would soon do it  all for you. 15
*Maybe you weren't meant to be best  friends*. If neither of you make an effort to get together, or if you get  into fights with them for no reason, then maybe you weren't meant to be best  friends. It's natural to stop having chemistry with a certain person, and if you  grow apart, just be happy for the good times, and know how lucky you were to  have that great person have a part in your life. 16
*Never leave them*. I've done this  many times before and I regret it alot. Never say "Yeah, I'll walk home with  you!" or "I'll meet up with you tomorrow" and then you don't do it. That makes  your friend think do I really trust her? Never do this.





  Similar Threads: Friend !! A simple friend and a real friend friend for life How To Find Who UnFriend Me From The Friend List Get your best friend back

----------


## vrishtisingh

Nice post for best frnshp..

----------

